# Ax and Puffy @ Wildwood beach



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope Ax is on the mend! Quite daring of Puffy to get in between Ax and his discs! LOL


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like a fast dog there.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Hope Ax is on the mend! Quite daring of Puffy to get in between Ax and his discs! LOL


LOL Puffy does that all the time which is why I typically don't take them together. Since we were using Ax's "good' practice discs, I simply called Ax off because the tug of war would destroy the disc.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoldenFocus said:


> Looks like a fast dog there.


He still has most of his speed closing in on 9 years old. I was intentionally giving him a way larger than normal head start before launching the disc considering he was running in soft sand and coming off a pretty significant illness. He has always been able to run like the wind. He routinely out runs dogs a quarter his age. The only two dogs I've ever seen smoke him in a footrace were a Whippet and a Doberman - the 2 fastest breeds in existence along with greyhounds.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I think he is pretty smart to just take off running full tilt knowing you were going to throw that disk, even with the delay. Dog faith.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoldenFocus said:


> I think he is pretty smart to just take off running full tilt knowing you were going to throw that disk, even with the delay. Dog faith.


Very little faith involved. I have thrown him discs everyday, almost without exception, since the day I discovered he had natural talent for chasing and catching them. If for whatever reason I don't throw it, I simply call him and he stops and returns. He actually just watches for it to pass over his head and adjusts his course accordingly.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

This is the first time I've wanted to go buy a drone. Super fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just happened to see this thread again. This video was posted 6 days before he was diagnosed with hemangio that took his life. The illness he was experiencing prior to this, was unbeknownst to me at the time, active bleeds that he was reabsorbing. He had* two* bleeding tumors in his gut when this was filmed...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

That was great!! Axl was such a tough, fit, athletic guy - hard to believe that he was so sick when this was filmed.


----------

